# User Name.



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

How would i go about changing my user name without losing my "past" is it possible as i'm starting to have 2nd thoughts about having my reg' all over the internet :? i used it as i couldn't think of anything else at the time.


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Yeah - I'd like to know as well....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

pm Jae and ask very nicely - he may take pity on you 

On the old system you could do it yourself but this one is a little more difficult :?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

cheers for that i will do, but do i have to start from fresh as regards to my rating etc.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L7C TT said:


> cheers for that i will do, but do i have to start from fresh as regards to my rating etc.


Trust me, 889 posts is not worth worrying about... :roll:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

It's not the amount of posts it's the four stars i enjoy feeling like a hotel. :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

L7 said:


> It's not the amount of posts it's the four stars i enjoy feeling like a hotel. :lol:


What - Lots of people sleeping inside you and eating breakfast downstairs? :lol: :wink: :roll:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Oh i wish theres nothing like that breakfast downstairs feeling in the morning no better way to woken up IMO [smiley=freak.gif]

And thanks to Jae for changing my name tag


----------

